# Hydraulic Oil Leaking Out Resevoir Cap



## fbcoach (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello!

I have a Huss Log Splitter (not sure of the age, but I do it was made in Toledo Ohio).

Today when splitting, hydraulic oil began to flow out the top of the oil reservoir through the cap/filter on the top of the resevoir. 

It really isn't a cap, it is a PVC fitting screwed into the reservoir with a Black Cap/Filter on top of the PVC fitting. It say Nylon Filter Corp on top of that. You can pull the cap off of it (the PVC piece) and it looks like it has some type of a filter connected to that cap.

I am new to splitters and I bought this splitter used, but it has been working great.

I was splitting some tough wood at the time.

I also know the splitter was pretty unlevel attached to my truck.

Beyond that it does not seem to be having any problems, but the oil was flowing pretty good out that cap.

I can provide pictures if needed.

Thanks for your thoughts in advance.

Mike


----------



## olyman (Jan 27, 2007)

take the ram all the way retracted---and check the oil level--may be tooooo full--and when your back--out comes the oil--my homebuilt aint overfull--but sometimes oil comes out the cap??? and i havent figured out why--


----------



## tawilson (Jan 27, 2007)

Out of level may very well be the problem.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 27, 2007)

Oil will expand a fair amount when it gets warmed up good. The other thing could be if it was unlevel and it was sucking alittle bit of air it will foam up and cause it to overflow. So now ya got more to check


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Jan 27, 2007)

Make sure the vent on your tank is working properly. If not your fluid will get hotter than normal and overflow and shorten your pump life


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 27, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Out of level may very well be the problem.



yup, keep it level.


----------

